# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بدست اوردن درصد 30 ریاضی کنکور مثل هلو

## .MEHRAD.

درصد 20 تا 30 ریاضی رو میخوام لطفا بگید از کجا بخونم که تو یه هفته تموم بشه و باهاش 20 تا 30 درصد بگیرم فرقی هم نداره از دیف بود یا از گسسته یا ......... فقط درصد بیار باشه

----------


## pouria98

امار رو بخونی (خط ویژه رو سفارش بده)
جبرو احتمال از روی کتاب هر 4 فصلش!!! بازم میگم کل کتاب جویده بشه بدون کم کاری!!!
کتاب جمع بندی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی خیلی سبز (سری جدید رو) سفارش بده و جفتشون رو مثل چی شخم بزن
فرمول های حد و مشتق گیری و انتگرال رو هم یه گوشه ذهنت داشته باش
یه کتاب جمع بندی ریاضی سروش موئینی رو هم بخر و بجو

تست های 90 تا 94 داخل و خارج کشور هم فراموش نشه!
==========

داداش شاید الان بگی اووووف چه خبره ولی ببین همین 30درصد هم باید یراش جون بکنی دیگه

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> امار رو بخونی (خط ویژه رو سفارش بده)
> جبرو احتمال از روی کتاب هر 4 فصلش!!! بازم میگم کل کتاب جویده بشه بدون کم کاری!!!
> کتاب جمع بندی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی خیلی سبز (سری جدید رو) سفارش بده و جفتشون رو مثل چی شخم بزن
> فرمول های حد و مشتق گیری و انتگرال رو هم یه گوشه ذهنت داشته باش
> یه کتاب جمع بندی ریاضی سروش موئینی رو هم بخر و بجو
> 
> تست های 90 تا 94 داخل و خارج کشور هم فراموش نشه!
> ==========
> 
> داداش شاید الان بگی اووووف چه خبره ولی ببین همین 30درصد هم باید یراش جون بکنی دیگه


داداش من میخوام تو یه هفته ریاضی بخونم و هفته اخر مونده به کنکور جمع بندی کنم اینا که گفتی زیاد نیستن؟وقت میشه؟

----------


## pouria98

> داداش من میخوام تو یه هفته ریاضی بخونم و هفته اخر مونده به کنکور جمع بندی کنم اینا که گفتی زیاد نیستن؟وقت میشه؟


داداشم ببین شدنش بستگی به خودت داره ... تو یه نمیشه به این درصد20 یا 30 رسید بدون تعارف میگم
باید زحمت بکشی تازه برادر من اینا بهت من سبک گفتم!!!

----------


## وحید ی

> امار رو بخونی (خط ویژه رو سفارش بده)
> جبرو احتمال از روی کتاب هر 4 فصلش!!! بازم میگم کل کتاب جویده بشه بدون کم کاری!!!
> کتاب جمع بندی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی خیلی سبز (سری جدید رو) سفارش بده و جفتشون رو مثل چی شخم بزن
> فرمول های حد و مشتق گیری و انتگرال رو هم یه گوشه ذهنت داشته باش
> یه کتاب جمع بندی ریاضی سروش موئینی رو هم بخر و بجو
> 
> تست های 90 تا 94 داخل و خارج کشور هم فراموش نشه!
> ==========
> 
> داداش شاید الان بگی اووووف چه خبره ولی ببین همین 30درصد هم باید یراش جون بکنی دیگه



سلام حالا من رشته ریاضی نیستم اما این منابع برای 30 درصد زیاده شما منابع اسون و مستقل رو از روی یک منبع بخون بهتر نتیجه میگیری ...فقط هم تو اون مباحث تست کنکور 3 سال اخیر و بزن و بس...توی تجربی امار انالیز و احتمال تصاعد و ماتریس و هندسه مختصاتی و لگاریتم و معادله درجه دو مباحث مستقل و اسونی هست که فقط از روی خط ویژه بخونی جواب میگیری

----------


## peony

امار و احتمال و ماتریس معادله درجه دو و لگاریتم 
میرسی اینارو بخونی 
تست زیاد بزن کنکور

----------


## peony

بخوای حساب کنی 3 هفته وقت داری
میتونی ب 20 درصد برسی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> بخوای حساب کنی 3 هفته وقت داری
> میتونی ب 20 درصد برسی


با توجه به تعداد بالای سوالات دایره در کنکور که تو کنکور 94 هفت تا تست از دایره بود میشه تو مدت کم خوندش و به تسلط رسید؟

----------


## saj8jad

واسه درصد حدود 30 باید 15 تا تست بزنی

پیشنهادم ؛

ـ آمار ؛ 2 تست
ـ دنباله و تصاعد و لگاریتم ؛ 3 تست
ـ تابع ؛ 2 تست
ـ محاسبات جبری ؛ 3 تست
ـ گراف ؛ 2 تست
ـ احتمال ؛ 3 تست

----------


## Coyote

> واسه درصد حدود 30 باید 15 تا تست بزنی
> 
> پیشنهادم ؛
> 
> ـ آمار ؛ 2 تست
> ـ دنباله و تصاعد و لگاریتم ؛ 3 تست
> ـ تابع ؛ 2 تست
> ـ محاسبات جبری ؛ 3 تست
> ـ گراف ؛ 2 تست
> ـ احتمال ؛ 3 تست


ممنون از پستت ولی واسه گراف و احتمال جایگزین های آسون تری نیست!؟
چون احتمال و بخصوص گراف خیلی ممکنه بپیچوننش و قطعی نیست زدنشون!

----------


## peony

من فکر کردم تجربی هستین 
از دید تجربی گفتم
خودم قبللاا ریاضی بودم بودجه سواالا یادم رفته


احتمال سخت نیس 
گراف ب نظرم مشکلتره! هه

مشتق اون سوال اهنگ تغییر  .. یادمه هرسال ازش ی سوال بود

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از پستت ولی واسه گراف و احتمال جایگزین های آسون تری نیست!؟
> چون احتمال و بخصوص گراف خیلی ممکنه بپیچوننش و قطعی نیست زدنشون!


بجاشون میتونی ماتریس و بردار تحلیلی بخونی ولی 5 تا تست ازشون نمیاد

----------


## Narin_H

امار:۲
لگ و تصاعد:۲
ماتریس:۱
دستگاه معادلات خطی:1
جبر (دو فصل اول):4
هندسه پایه: هردوتاشون فصل اول:۲
تابع:۲
نامعادلات:1_2
هندسه۲ فصل ۳: 1
بردار:1

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Coyote


ممنون از پستت ولی واسه گراف و احتمال جایگزین های آسون تری نیست!؟
چون احتمال و بخصوص گراف خیلی ممکنه بپیچوننش و قطعی نیست زدنشون!


ببین کتاب جمعبندی گسسته و جبر هفت چیز رو بگیر تقریبا کم حجمه 15تا تست کنکور توشه میشه 25درصد حد رو بخون از هندسه هم دو فصل اخر هندسه 2 خوبه 5تا شم خودت دیگه با اطلاعاتت میتونی حل کنی اما مثلثات هم یه نگاهی روش بنداز*

----------

